# I'e been gone too long



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone new and old

I've been gone from the site far too long, i've occasionally checked some threads whilst not logging in but not sat down and joined in. I didn't realise it had been near on two years.

When i joined it was because i had gotten my first budgie Pippin and then a few months later i got my boy Henry. Sadly Pippin passed away around 6 months ago, it turned out she had a massive tumour and it explained a lot of her very quiet behaviour. She more than likely had it when i bought her as a baby. :imagesCAUZORA7: I still miss my beautiful girl daily still. 

So since i've moved home once more and my Henry and I decided now we are now settled we needed a friend. I have gotten a little boy (i think) today and its lead me to read up on updated information about bringing a new budgie home and the taming process and i realised i missed reading about peoples budgies and looking at the pictures and joining competitions so i've logged all in and hoping to take some time to go through the threads now and then and joining in where i can. I'll add a picture of my boys in the photo thread :001_smile:

Bye for now :thumbup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's nice to have you back on the posting portion of the forum and we'll look forward to seeing lots of pictures of Henry and Theodore in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum. Feel free to start an "Ongoing Picture Thread" for the two of them where you can make frequent updates if you'd like to do so. :wave:*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------

